# New Skid loader "The ANIMAL"



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Took Delivery about 3 months ago. It's an ANIMAL!!! :yes: Here is a short clip of delivery (my dang battery died) It will never be this clean again. :no:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

And a couple pics'


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Dang it :blink: One of these days I will learn to embed a youtube clip :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool, could use one of those in my back yard right now


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

That will move a world of material in a hurry. Wtg!
What attachments did you get with it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

BTW: WTH happened to your avatar?:laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

IDK :blink: My Avatar is normal as far as I can tell. :jester:


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet, I love NEW TOYS:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice little skid steer. I got to use a few different brands. Do not use the share link or embed video code. Just copy the link from the address bar, and past it into your post.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ron.

Hmmmmm....... I edited my first post and pasted the address bar and still doesnt work. I always struggle with this. Its probably a simple thing that when I get it I'll go...........:blink: DOH!!!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You unloading it at jobsight? I notice a Guitar Center in the background. That's where I'd be come lunch time.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I have done a couple jobs recently next door to the Guitar Center. This one is a Vantage credit union. Not a guitar guy myself but wish I was.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Just curious, what do you use that for?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

KC I hardly do any inside work anymore. I specialize in site utilities. Water, sewer and storm piping. The more difficult the more we like 'em. :yes: I have found my niche. :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> Hmmmmm....... I edited my first post and pasted the address bar and still doesnt work. I always struggle with this. Its probably a simple thing that when I get it I'll go...........:blink: DOH!!!!


In the video I reposted for you, click the title of the video. This will open a new web page directly in YouTube with your video. Now look at the link in the address bar, that is the one you want to put in your post. 

The site will not recognize it as a video if it has the word embed in it, or if it is the short link (youtube.be instead of youtube.com) hope this helps.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> KC I hardly do any inside work anymore. I specialize in site utilities. Water, sewer and storm piping. The more difficult the more we like 'em. :yes: I have found my niche. :thumbup:


Sounds like a great niche. :thumbsup: I've been looking for an excuse to buy a bobcat for a long time now. I have some land where I could really put it to work.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

This one was around $70,000  Foam filled tires and steel tracks.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ron. I dont know why my youtube page has a httpS. I took the S off mine to match yours and it works now.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice....I remember when my skidsteer was that pretty. I was told "you will use it more than you ever imagined"....Yep I sure do. Attachments are good!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use mine a lot. Even at the house it comes in handy.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

What, no heated cabin?? :jester:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Relic said:


> What, no heated cabin?? :jester:





Pipe Rat said:


> This one was around $70,000  Foam filled tires and steel tracks.


 
Why not just get the Corinthian leather package too and make it a nice round $100k. :thumbup:







Paul


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

No heat.........No AC..........:no: 
The guys would never get off of them and do anything else. I bird dogged em one hot day when we had a loaner with AC. Lets just say my mind is made up on this subject. :yes:


----------

